# Grabar Voz con el circuito ap89341



## boo1331 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola....
Estoy  tratando de hacer un dado parlante, que diga un numero aleatorio y necesito grabar la voz estoy utilizando el PIC16F627A y el integrado AP89341.

Alguien me puede ayudar con a conseguir diagrama de conexión para grabar sonido en el  circuito AP89341, en la hoja de datos del circuito solo trae el diagrama para reproducir sonido, estoy iniciándome en la programación de microcontroladores 

agradecería su ayuda.....


----------



## JD Torres (May 27, 2009)

La compañía que fabrica los circuitos de la serie AP89xxx en su página de internet www.aplusinc.com.tw en ninguna parte proporciona manuales ni diagramas para programar esos chips. Lo que puedes hacer es adquirir el equipo programador cuya clave es AP89W24-USB, incluye un software para administrar la ubicación de los archivos *.wav y parámetros para su ejecución. Además te sugiero que consigas algún programa convertidor o editor de wav porque las características del wav que vas a grabar deben ser a 8 bits y un canal (monofónico).


----------



## pattala (Jun 29, 2009)

no hay algun programador casero


----------



## JD Torres (Jun 29, 2009)

NO, no lo hay, y ellos no proporcionan los métodos de grabación. El programador es económico cuesta en México menos de $70 dólares. 
JD Torres


----------

